# The transporter 2 with Audi A8L?



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

I was watching some tv and noticed a Audi A8L come on with all kinds of close up shots and music. At first i thought it was an Audi commerical. But it turned out to be a movie trailer for ''The transporter 2'' They really went out of their way to show the Audi and make sure they showed the Audi rings and such. Maybe they are a sponser or such? Just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: The transporter 2 with Audi A8L? (HarvVAG)*

makes me want to see that movie even more







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: The transporter 2 with Audi A8L? (MFZERO)*

Hopefully it won't suck as bad as the other Audi movie - I Robot


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: The transporter 2 with Audi A8L? (Phatbastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phatbastard* »_Hopefully it won't suck as bad as the other Audi movie - I Robot









I thought you were thinking about Ronin


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The transporter 2 with Audi A8L? (HarvVAG)*









More info:
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
http://fourtitude.rely.net/cgi...5/684


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: The transporter 2 with Audi A8L? ([email protected])*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif school girls


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: The transporter 2 with Audi A8L? (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif school girls









especially when they are packing heat


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: The transporter 2 with Audi A8L? (Phatbastard)*

word!!


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: The transporter 2 with Audi A8L? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
I thought you were thinking about Ronin









Dude Ronin was awesome!


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: The transporter 2 with Audi A8L? (MrTopher)*

i tell you the day after i preview it(day before it comes out)
im a projectionist


----------

